# Confused about bringing in food to Belize



## FolsomGal (Feb 18, 2014)

I want to bring in a small amount of sealed, prepackaged cheese into Belize "for personal consumption" - I am kind of particular about my 
cheese .  It looks like I CAN if I declare it, but then the Customs page says no.  Any personal experience?  Thanks!  Kathy


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 20, 2014)

Don't know if this counts, but we were allowed to bring in wine when we went there in December.  

Where are you staying?


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2014)

Suggestions check with the U S Custom Office website for items you can transport to the island or maybe the
Homeland Security website or the air carrier you are using.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 21, 2014)

Yep confusing.

This indicates you can then says you can't
http://belize.visahq.com/customs/

How much is this cheese going to cost?  I'd say bring it and be prepared not to be sad if you have to surrender it at the border.

As was highlighted to me going in to Bahamas, if you get a porter in the baggage hall to take you and your baggage kerbside you are expedited through customs and immigration so they can get back to another customer.  That expiditiousness may also include a lighter touch customs approach.


----------



## Janann (Feb 22, 2014)

I was in Belize a couple years ago, but I can't remember anything about the process of coming into the country.  I would just bring the cheese and hope for the best.


----------



## Chrisky (Feb 23, 2014)

*Belize government site*

below is a link from the Belize government as to what is prohibited and/or requiring a permit.  do not see any mention of cheese.
http://www.customs.gov.bz/restricted.html


----------



## AKE (Feb 23, 2014)

Why bother? Its not worth the hassle of transporting it and then hoping that it will get through customs and customs can be fussy if they so choose. Buy local food - you might be pleasantly surprised -.


----------

